# Store Thru Area Organization



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

I suppose that all of you have noticed that the storage area that goes from side to side across the nose of the trailer can really become a bore's nest. After about a minutes use it requires that you completely unload it to find anything. If you have ideas I am listening but I believe I have a simple solution that works pretty well. In a word it is milk cases! Ok so in a past life I spent 5 years as a manager for a large local dairy. During those years I saw milk cases used in so many ways it was mind boggeling.

The dairy had a policy of not using competitors cases that would come in as returns from their customers. They would notify the competitor after so many accumulated. Some time they got picked up and sometimes they got hauled to the dump. This would provide as many of these incredibly useful cases as an employee would want.

So here is what I have done. Milk cases are about 1 perfect cubic foot (13" wide and 12" high). If you set up your table saw you can cut one side out of two cases. You can use wood strips or mild steel 3\4" flatbar and self drilling screws and fasten them together forming a double case with a storage area of 1' X 2" X 1'. I constructed 4 of these. Then I made one out of 4 cases yielding a quadruple case with a storage area of 2' X 2' X 1'. This grouping of cases lay out to be a 2' wide by 1' high by 6' long storage area. This fits very nicely in the provided store thru area of the trailer.

The quadruple case holds my rug that goes under the awning, a spare tarp and ropes and my tripod mounted dish TV dish, cables and small parts, extension cord ect. The double cases are used this way. One has the water supply hoses, water filter and various asundry items relating to water supply. Another holds my tools including some plywood partitions and brackets to hold aerosol cans etc. The third holds leveling blocks, those scissor gismos that you put between the tires so the trailer won't roll, leveling jack handle etc. The forth the barbeque, its fuel tanks and bbq tools. Then I have just a single case that holds sewer connection items like fittings, gloves, and that accordian gizmo you use to grade the sewer line.

When all of these cases are slid into the dtorage area they still leave room on one side or the other for long items like fishing poles etc.

I also fabed up a plywood tray that fastens to the plywood lid of the compartment and against the front wall of the trailer and out of the way of the access door. This is where I throw all of the hitch hardware. Pins, clips tongue lock etc. To the bottom of this tray I have provided a paper towel hanger because I cannot hitch or unhitch without getting greasy hands. Did I mention that my TT has the picnic table option that stores in a track fastened to the top of the storage area. The cases do not interfere with it at all.

All of the cases go in the same position every time they are slid back into the storage bay. I took a can of black spray paint an painted all of the cases alike so they even look good.

I have a bit of a short fuse when it comes to looking for things. I know where everything is and sliding the cases in and out is simple. I'm happy!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds like a great mod!

Any photos?

Dan


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sound almost like you made the morgue draw thats in the older ones. I use two of the rubbermaid under bed containers with wheels. You can roll them right out and they fit great.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a great Idea
we need to see some pics

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Swany said:


> I suppose that all of you have noticed that the storage area that goes from side to side across the nose of the trailer can really become a boar's nest. After about a minutes use it requires that you completely unload it to find anything. If you have ideas I am listening but I believe I have a simple solution that works pretty well. In a word it is milk cases! Ok so in a past life I spent 5 years as a manager for a large local dairy. During those years I saw milk cases used in so many ways it was mind boggling.
> 
> The dairy had a policy of not using competitors cases that would come in as returns from their customers. They would notify the competitor after so many accumulated. Some time they got picked up and sometimes they got hauled to the dump. This would provide as many of these incredibly useful cases as an employee would want.
> 
> ...


Swany,

Very impressive, love to see some pictures and see if will work in my fiver.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Sounds great. Pics would help.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Swany,

They say that great minds think alike! I find that milk crates work great also. I use three of them in the pass-thru storage on my 29BHS. They're great for corralling those small propane bottles, awning ropes/deflapper/lights, etc. (They also fit nicely under the portable table that is suspended by the holding bracket at the top of the compartment.)

And like you said, they leave plenty of room for leveling boards, wheel chocks, axe, shovel, bow saw, and all those other campsite gadgets that we must take along with us.

The awning pull rod works great at grabbing the crates (hooked into one of the small square openings) and sliding them out for access - and then afterward, pushing them back in.

But like most people, I'm sure, I must resist the temptation to put too much stuff in there, lest I overload the tongue!

Good to hear that I've been doing SOME things that make sense!

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great advice, Swany!








We have a couple of milk crates in our pass-thru as well. Perfect size. This winter I plan on lining the insides of the crates with clear acrylic sheet. The one problem I have with them is little parts slipping through the openings. With the lining, that should be the end of that. Besides, it's always fun to mod a mod!









We also use a couple of larger Tupperware storage bins. The kind with two hinged top flaps that interlock with each other when closed.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sounds like a good mod 
waiting to see a picture









Willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did your Outback not have the morgue drawer? Some folks here have taken theirs out and use other items to store gear. You'd have to pry mine away from my cold dead fingers. I love it...can't even think about not having one.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Pictures! We need pictures! You know you can't just share your project like that with no pictures









I've also heard that a milk crate cut in half around the sides makes a fine step for when you use the outside shower to wash the kiddies. Keeps their little feet off the ground, but allows the water to fall through. Yes, I'll take a picture as soon as mine is made









Milk crates seem to fall into the same category as duct tape. Use em' for all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pictures! We need pictures! You know you can't just share your project like that with no pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So.... you are wanting pictures of milk cases?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually sinse you grouped them together and made larger unit which counts as a mod, simply yes


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did your Outback not have the morgue drawer? Some folks here have taken theirs out and use other items to store gear. You'd have to pry mine away from my cold dead fingers. I love it...can't even think about not having one.


Anybody need a morgue drawer??

I took mine out over the summer and it's collecting dust in my shed........

Steve


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Actually sinse you grouped them together and made larger unit which counts as a mod, simply yes


 OK, I have to go over to the storage facility to get some measurements for a warranty matter so I will take some photos.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Milk crates seem to fall into the same category as duct tape. Use em' for all kinds of stuff.












Besides, they are great to store your duct tape and WD-40 in!
What more could you ask. A complete Home Shop-in-a-Box!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Milk crates seem to fall into the same category as duct tape. Use em' for all kinds of stuff.












Besides, they are great to store your duct tape and WD-40 in!
What more could you ask. A complete Home Shop-in-a-Box!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

During my "manager at the dairy" years at Darigold Corporate office they had a picture of a very old eskimo lady that had a salmon about 3 feet long and its nose was stuffed down inside of a Darigold milk case. She was carring it across a frozen tundra wasteland that looked as though there was not one other living soul within 10000 miles.

Moral of the story?

Everybody recognizes the value of a milk case!


----------

